# Rogue LX406 Pro 6 string Bass



## twiztedchild (Feb 11, 2010)

How is this bass? and I'm not talking about the name on the headstock "Rogue is Crap" Bullshit either.  But I mean is it worth the $250 if I was to get it basicly just to use to practice bass and maybe record some songs

Buy Rogue LX406 Pro 6-String Bass | 6+ String Electric Bass | Musician's Friend


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 11, 2010)

Actually, the Rogue stuff I've been able to play in the past wasn't all too bad. It wasn't great, but it would definitely work as a practice/home recording instrument. 

I believe they're made in either China or Korea by Saein, which also makes Douglas guitars/basses for Rondo, and Shine guitars/basses. 

Basically for $250 you're not gonna find anything that's much better. It'll certainly out perform a lot of the "eBay Basses" I've played such as those by Galveston, Tennesee, and other nameless eBay brands.


----------



## twiztedchild (Feb 11, 2010)

awesome. the only other 6 string thats about that price, that isnt a Rondo bass would be the Ibanez GSR206, and I don't really like that one. Plus the Rogue has a 3 band EQ most other I've seen only have at least a 2 band EQ


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 11, 2010)

twiztedchild said:


> awesome. the only other 6 string thats about that price, that isnt a Rondo bass would be the Ibanez GSR206, and I don't really like that one. Plus the Rogue has a 3 band EQ most other I've seen only have at least a 2 band EQ



To be honest, don't buy it for the EQ, if it's anything like the two Rogue basses I've tried before, it's pretty "meh". It's not completely terrible, but, it isn't really that good. 

My buddy bough these:
Buy Rogue LX400 Pro 4-String Electric Bass | 4 String Electric Bass | Musician's Friend
Buy Rogue LX405 Series III Pro 5-String Electric Bass Guitar | 5 String Electric Bass | Musician's Friend

He pretty much only uses them as passive basses, as the EQ is pretty ineffective overall.


----------



## twiztedchild (Feb 11, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> To be honest, don't buy it for the EQ, if it's anything like the two Rogue basses I've tried before, it's pretty "meh". It's not completely terrible, but, it isn't really that good.
> 
> My buddy bough these:
> Buy Rogue LX400 Pro 4-String Electric Bass | 4 String Electric Bass | Musician's Friend
> ...



yeah I'm still trying to figure out what type of bass I want.  Active, Passive, 4/5/6 depending on the price. 


Also I'm looking though the Shine website and more then half of the guitars and Basses look JUST like the Agile/SX/Douglas guitars and basses from Rondo


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 11, 2010)

At this low of a price range, definitely go for a passive bass if you can. They're more reliable, and usually (once again in this price range) sound better. 

I recommend looking into the Peavey Millennium BXP, they're only $270 and they play and sound great.


----------



## twiztedchild (Feb 11, 2010)

I was thinking about that also actually. But noticed the wood is Agathis. is that really a differance on a bass?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 11, 2010)

twiztedchild said:


> I was thinking about that also actually. But noticed the wood is Agathis. is that really a differance on a bass?



I believe they are Basswood actually, which isn't that bad, as you want the bass to have some girthy mids to cut through the mix. 

Buy Peavey Millennium BXP 5-String Bass Guitar | 5 String Electric Bass | Musician's Friend


----------



## twiztedchild (Feb 11, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I believe they are Basswood actually, which isn't that bad, as you want the bass to have some girthy mids to cut through the mix.
> 
> Buy Peavey Millennium BXP 5-String Bass Guitar | 5 String Electric Bass | Musician's Friend



was just checking out the peavey site and for some reason the AC BXP models are agathis. and have the 3 band EQ thing


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 11, 2010)

I wasn't sure if those (the AC stands for Active) were in your price range, as they go for close to $100 more than the passive Millenniums.


----------



## twiztedchild (Feb 11, 2010)

yeah I'm sure they would be worth the extra $100 but like I asked before does the wood really matter that much in a bass?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 11, 2010)

twiztedchild said:


> yeah I'm sure they would be worth the extra $100 but like I asked before does the wood really matter that much in a bass?



Of course it does, but really, unless you're ready to get into the $400+ range, don't worry about it.

There's not much besides Agathis, Basswood, or Poplar in your price range, and even the few basses that do have different woods, aren't necessarily better overall.


----------



## twiztedchild (Feb 11, 2010)

I was talking to a guy and he said that a bass is more about the power then the "Tone" anyways  but yeah If anf When I get better or join a band as a bassist I would look into getting something Higher classed


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 11, 2010)

twiztedchild said:


> I was talking to a guy and he said that a bass is more about the power then the "Tone" anyways  but yeah If anf When I get better or join a band as a bassist I would look into getting something Higher classed



No offense but that "guy" is an idiot.


----------



## twiztedchild (Feb 11, 2010)

since then I've been looking at the different woods people used in basses and some companys like Dean and B. C. Rich use Bass wood for a 600-800 basses


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 11, 2010)

twiztedchild said:


> since then I've been looking at the different woods people used in basses and some companys like Dean and B. C. Rich use Bass wood for a 600-800 basses



Remember that guitars and basses, while very similar, are still fairly different instruments. The specs are often quite different. 

How many 34" scale, Ovankol necked, Bubinga bodied, guitars with active electronics have you seen?


----------



## twiztedchild (Feb 11, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Remember that guitars and basses, while very similar, are still fairly different instruments. The specs are often quite different.
> 
> How many 34" scale, Ovankol necked, Bubinga bodied, guitars with active electronics have you seen?



good point. I would love to see a guitar like that, maybe not the 34" scale but the rest would be interesting


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 11, 2010)

twiztedchild said:


> good point. I would love to see a guitar like that, maybe not the 34" scale but the rest would be interesting



I believe Framus makes a couple of guitars with similar wood combinations.


----------



## twiztedchild (Feb 11, 2010)

high priced too.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 11, 2010)

twiztedchild said:


> high priced too.



You bet. Anything Framus or Warwick is pretty pricey here in the US.


----------



## OwlsHaveEyes (Feb 11, 2010)

I've owned the lx400, 405 and 406, and I must say for being cheap basses they are extremely decent. Best quality out of anything in that price range IMO. I would go for it. Shouldn't be disappointed.


----------



## Origin (Feb 11, 2010)

I was actually considering one for a long time, ended up not in favour of it but that was just for cash issues. I've only heard good things man, I'd go for it if you want a cheap-as-hell 6 that's only cheap in terms of price.


----------



## BoltBassist091 (Nov 19, 2011)

twiztedchild said:


> was just checking out the peavey site and for some reason the AC BXP models are agathis. and have the 3 band EQ thing



Agathis isn't bad. My friend has an Ibanez SR305 and it's got agathis. It's pretty light with good mids and lows. The highs aren't terribly good though.

Also, I have the LX405 Pro and I'm considering moving up to the LX406. I love the 405, for the price it's pretty good. Only problems are it's kinda heavy (10ish pounds), the neck is a little chunky, and some of the frets buzz if you have the action too low. The low B sounds decent, the EQ is okay, and the push/pull active/passive is EXTREMELY handy if your battery runs out during a gig. Also, the option to string it through the body or bridge is nice too.

Shame Rogue discontinued all their good basses.


----------



## iron blast (Nov 21, 2011)

Listen to Max He is wise brother. At this price range a passive bass is your best bet or a a bass that does both the preamps in lower end active basses are generally rubbish sadly. I really like my Sx ursa jazz 6-string its a solid bass for the cash. Just another rondo music bass to add to your list. Ive played the rouge 6 er and my first bass was a Rouge 5 string it was a solid first bass but Ive also owned the Brice 6 string fretless the rouge looked more attractive in my opinion but both played very well. This all being said Id buy used and get a higher end bass if its me buying but Im spoiled now


----------

